# Accomodation in Bristol: what can I expect?



## Idris2002 (Feb 7, 2006)

Next september, the European Association of Social Anthropologists is holding its biannual (biennial?) conference in Bristol.

I got an email from the organisers yesterday saying that they've accepted the proposal of myself and a colleague for a panel/workshop.

So as I'll need to be in Bristol in person, I'll obviously need somewhere to stay. So, what kind of accomodation is available in your fair city?


----------



## fat hamster (Feb 7, 2006)

Would you and your colleague tollerate Hamster mansions, Idris?   

It would be a pleasure to accommodate you, particularly now that we know each other from elsewhere, so to speak, as well.


----------



## J77 (Feb 21, 2006)

If your place of work's paying, I'd go for one of these: http://www.cliftonhotels.com/chg.html

(When I was at Bristol Uni, it's where we put a lot of our guests.)


----------



## Donna Ferentes (Feb 21, 2006)

fat hamster said:
			
		

> tollerate


----------



## butterfly child (Feb 21, 2006)

Hang your head in shame Hammy! You spelt something wrong! God forbid!

This is the perfect opportunity to repeat Geri's words.. just because you have a degree, doesn't make you clever


----------



## fat hamster (Feb 21, 2006)

I've got two degrees - I don't have to do speeling!


----------



## J77 (Feb 22, 2006)

butterfly child said:
			
		

> Hang your head in shame Hammy! You spelt something wrong! God forbid!


I think he was pointing out the lameness of the misspelling.


----------



## Donna Ferentes (Feb 22, 2006)

It was the reference that I considered lame.


----------



## J77 (Feb 22, 2006)

That's what I meant.

It's early...


----------



## fat hamster (Feb 22, 2006)

Funnily enough, it was a genuine error - but when I realised what I'd done I left it because I thought it was quite amusing...  

TBH I'd have thought the lamer thing was bumping a thread from two weeks previously just to score a trivial point, but each to their own, eh?


----------



## J77 (Feb 22, 2006)

fat hamster said:
			
		

> TBH I'd have thought the lamer thing was bumping a thread from two weeks previously just to score a trivial point, but each to their own, eh?


The thread wasn't bumped. 

I posted a link for Idris 7 minutes before DF.

Most people don't need to point score.


----------



## Idris2002 (Feb 22, 2006)

And I can't get the link either here at work or at home. But thanks anyway.

It would be hotel accomodation I'd be after, simply because these EASA dos involve so much late nights and wild partying.

Last time in Vienna I got a cheap youth hostel in the suburbs, which turned out to be a false economy, 'cause of the need to get taxis there and back after the trams stopped running.


----------



## J77 (Feb 22, 2006)

Strange - try the html one: http://www.cliftonhotels.com/html/index.htm

Where is the conference taking place?


----------



## fat hamster (Feb 22, 2006)

J77 said:
			
		

> The thread wasn't bumped.
> 
> I posted a link for Idris 7 minutes before DF.
> 
> Most people don't need to point score.


  

Well like it or not you get some bonus points anyway for making me look a tit - but then again I'm so highly qualified I don't need to do speeling _or_ knowing what day it is.   

Idris, whereabouts in Bristol is your conference?


----------



## J77 (Feb 22, 2006)

fat hamster said:
			
		

> Well like it or not you get some bonus points anyway for making me look a tit - but then again I'm so highly qualified I don't need to do speeling _or_ knowing what day it is.


Nice - how many do I need for a carriage clock?


----------



## fat hamster (Feb 22, 2006)

J77 said:
			
		

> Nice - how many do I need for a carriage clock?


You can have this one now:







BTW - what's with the "it's busy on here today" tagline?


----------



## J77 (Feb 22, 2006)

fat hamster said:
			
		

> BTW - what's with the "it's busy on here today" tagline?


I heard LibCom was down - I'll switch it back to something more proper


----------



## fat hamster (Feb 22, 2006)

J77 said:
			
		

> I heard LibCom was down


  

No points for that, then.


----------



## butterfly child (Feb 23, 2006)

I always recommend Premier Travel Inn, because it's cheap, and the beds are nice and big!

Is it a Travelodge in Anchor Road? We stayed there last year, bloody noisy it was, and boiling hot, and the windows only opened about an inch   So I wouldn't bother staying there again.


----------



## J77 (Feb 23, 2006)

The Travel Inn above the bus station's not too bad - I organised a conference a couple of years ago and put our participants there - very close to Bristol Uni (but I don't think Idris has said where the conference will be). Only thing against it was that the windows didn't open very much, and it was quite hot in there.


----------



## Edcase (Feb 23, 2006)

If you're still looking for somewhere, I work for Clifton Hotels and will happily sort you a cheap room- I did put a post up here advertising that very fact a few months back in fact. 

Drop me a line if you're interested: ed dot robinson at clifton hotels dot com


----------

